# mehrere eMail adressen auf eine pop adresse



## XeN (5. November 2004)

Hallo,

bei uns in der Firma möchten wir demnächst unseren mitarbeitern ermöglichen eMails zu versenden und zu empfangen, sowohl intern als auch extern.

Das Problem ist nur das wir nur eine externe Pop adresse vergeben wollen. Ich hätte ja schon gesucht oder mich durchgegooglet, aber mir fehlt leider auch der Fachausdruck für sowas, und das macht die suche doch um einiges schwerer.


Vielleicht kennt ihr ja programme für Linux die sowas Realisieren. Vielleicht ist es auch schon in Suse integriert, oder man kann es mit kniffen realisieren. Einzige vorgabe, es sollte möglichst günstig/kostenfrei sein und recht einfach zu Handhaben.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, ich weiss echt nimmer weiter.

mfg XeN


----------



## Ben Ben (5. November 2004)

Wenn ich dein Problem richtig verstehe reicht es doch eigentlich, wenn ihr eurem DNS-Server einfach nur mitteilt den ensprechenden Domain-Namen bzw dessen MX-Eitnrag wenn die Anfrage von Intern kommt entsprechend auf den internen Server aufzulösen und für die externen Anfragen kümmert sich dann der externe DNS wo auch immer der steht.


----------



## XeN (5. November 2004)

ALso nurmal zur erklährung.

wir haben eine pop adresse. Wir nennen sie mal test@domain.com. Darüber soll dann alles laufen. Dazu haben wir einen mitarbeiter, nennen wir ihn Hans Müller. Wenn ich nun eine email an hans.mueller@domain.com sende soll diese beim mitarbeiter hans mueller ankommen.

Dazu sei gesagt das die eigentliche pop adresse hans.mueller@domain.com nicht existiert.

Diese richtung ist denke ich das schwerste. Andersrum ist es ja denke ich kein Problem. Ich kann per PHP ja emails mit dem Absender Gott@world.com verschicken.

Vielleicht ist das was verständlicher =). Danke jedenfalls schonmal für deine hilfe.


mfg XeN

Prinzipiell bräuchte ich sowas wie Pytheas. Nur eben für Linux und open source am besten.


----------



## 4men (5. November 2004)

Hi

Ich denke mal das kann so nicht funktionieren, aber was du vermutlich meinst ist eine Weiterleitung, d.h. die E-Mailadresse hat sogesehn kein POP-konto da dies nichts anderes als ein Alias für das Hauptkonto ist. Dies kann man mit fetchmail (Linux) abholen. 

Das Problem ist sollen alle diese Mail bekommen oder nur jemand bestimmtes?

Das könnte man mittels eines Scripts lösen. qpopper (POP-Server) oder ein anderes tool sorgen dafür das die Mails dann intern Verteilt werden. Und mit einem Smtp-Server bekommst du das mit den internen und externen Mails hin.

Hoffe du kannst damit was anfangen.

mfg Christian


----------



## JohannesR (5. November 2004)

Ich glaube, das, was ihr sucht, ist die Virtusertable vom Postfix oder die Aliase... entweder unter /etc/postfix oder /etc/mail zu finden.


----------



## XeN (5. November 2004)

4men hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> Ich denke mal das kann so nicht funktionieren, aber was du vermutlich meinst ist eine Weiterleitung, d.h. die E-Mailadresse hat sogesehn kein POP-konto da dies nichts anderes als ein Alias für das Hauptkonto ist. Dies kann man mit fetchmail (Linux) abholen.
> 
> ...




Ja, ich glaube das ist genau das was ich gemeint habe. Es soll dann nur der eine die eMail bekommen, aber das was du geschrieben hast hört sich so an wie das was ich meine.

Weiss noch jemand wie man das nennt?


----------

